# JSV application birth certificate



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey All,

When applying for JSV for Germany, for birth certificate - i have my registered birth certificate in Hindi - will this be ok for applying JSV for Germany? If not, then what else would be needed regarding birth certificate?

what information is asked during verification regarding birth certificate? any ideas plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

I am natively from UP and my birth certificate is in Hindi. you understand the municipal office employees usually work in native language. so my birth certificate is in Hindi.

So will my birth certificate in Hindi be ok in applying JSV for Germany? or something else will be needed here - if yes, then what else is needed here?

Any experience if someone can share, who applied for JSV, regarding this registered birth certificate thing, plz. thx.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would check with the consulate where you apply for the visa. Sometimes the consulates will accept documents in the local language if they have staff who can verify and/or translate the document. But if not, they will probably require a translation into German.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> I would check with the consulate where you apply for the visa. Sometimes the consulates will accept documents in the local language if they have staff who can verify and/or translate the document. But if not, they will probably require a translation into German.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thx Bev for your reply.

I am planning to apply from Delhi consulate.

Anyone here who applied for JSV for Germany from Delhi consulate? Any exp regarding registered birth certificate plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone here who applied for JSV for Germany from Delhi consulate? Any exp regarding registered birth certificate plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Anyone here who applied for JSV for Germany from Delhi consulate? Any exp regarding registered birth certificate plz. thx.


Any body here who applied for JSV from Delhi consulate? Any info on above thing plz. thx.


----------



## David_rainey (Aug 22, 2016)

Since legal documents are involving you cannot rely on anyone. You should go with the professional translation. There are many services which have certified experts who can translate your documents without any error like :
Dammann German English Translations.


----------

